# Big trip



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Started on Wednesday, Drove from Nottingham to Callais and straight onto chunnel. Got to calais at 11pm and drove down to Boulogne-sur-Mer and parked up at Le Portel. (Not recommended) Broke rear light unit reversing into spot.

Thursday at 9am drove down to Saumur then onto Montreuil-Bellay. It was Beatiful and the campsite it excellent. I will post piccies soon.

Friday Drove down to Villefranche De Lonchat near Libourne to stay with friends.

Saturday went to St Emilion to show my traveling companion.

Sunday had Lunch and set off for Callais. Got there about 11pm. Decided to carry on to Belgium and park there for cheap ciggies in the morning.
Found a great park at adinkirke (recommended parking spot) 

Monday morning, bought ciggies and back to Callais for 10:30 train. Back in Nottingham for 2pm.

Total Distance 1700Miles. First time driving on continent and doing it in my first Motorhome after owning it for only 2 weeks was probably not the wisest move but I loved it.


----------

